# Terrible XM Radio install!!!



## stephenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I ordered a XM Commander and the Blitzsafe adapter and decided to have it professionally done on Friday since I lack the tools or knowledge to do it myself. 

I take it to a local installer in Jacksonville and explain how the satellite unit simply plugs into the Blitzsafe adapter and then into the CD wiring harness and that I would like the controller in the ashtray and asked if there was a way to trim around it. He said “No problem” so I let him get to work.

I come back two hours later to pick up my car and the controller is in the ashtray but is mounted horizontally. I comment on that but it’s still readable so I decide to give it a chance. I drive off.

Later that afternoon, I notice the dreaded whine that changes based on how hard I am on the accelerator. After doing some research on both e46fanatics.com and bimmerfest.com, I learn more about the problem and go back in on Monday for them to try and fix it. The installer’s solution is for him to order a filter. Since I wasn’t really in favor of spending more money with them, I asked him to try to re-grounding the unit so he did. I also asked him why he mounted my controller horizontally instead of how I asked. He really didn’t have an answer. It was mounted with 3M tape so I popped it out told him that I would figure it out myself.

After he supposedly re-ground the unit, I headed home. Unfortunately, the whine was still there. After doing more research online, I decided to buy a $15 Ground Loop Isolator from Radio Shack to see if that would solve the problem. 

When I went into my trunk to install it, this is what I found:

1.	The tab in the driver’s side tail light assembly is broken off so there is nothing holding the assembly in place.
2.	All of the plastic screws that hold the trunk liner in place were sitting loose in the trunk next to the broken tab from the tail light assembly.
3.	The component mounting bracket was empty.
4.	I traced a wire across my trunk and found the satellite unit and Blitzsafe adapter shoved into the corner of my trunk as shown in the picture. The adapter is sitting on the red battery cable.

In Jacksonville, there are multiple stores owned by the same people and I know which one the owner spends his time. I am going to that store to give them a chance to fix it. They should move the Satellite unit and Blitzsafe adapter into the component rack, re-imburse me for the cost of replacing my tail light assembly (which will probably be more than I paid for the install); and make sure there is NO WHINE!!!!!! 

If they don’t fix it to my satisfaction, then I will post the name of the company so anyone in this area will know to avoid them and also try to get the charges reversed on my credit card.

By the way, I ran down to Lowe’s and bought some plastic pieces and more 3M tape and mounted the controller at the angle that it should be and it is easy to read and totally hidden when I close the ashtray lid. The fit is so close that the lack of trim around it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

stephenn said:


> I ordered a XM Commander and the Blitzsafe adapter and decided to have it professionally done on Friday since I lack the tools or knowledge to do it myself.


What you're saying echos my experience with home repair; I can do most of the stuff, but I dont' have the time. The work most of these "professionals" do is either below par, or takes so much of my involvement anyway that I might as well do it myself.

I guess the trick is finding shops and workmen who are able to independantly do a good job. Unfortunately, its difficult to find people like that. And when you do, they're generally too busy.


----------



## stephenn (Jun 24, 2004)

*The conclusion..... almost*

I called another of the 7 stores in town to track down the owner. Unfortunately, the owner's wife (I forgot to mention in my original post that she was at the store for my first 2 visits. The installer that actually did the work was the son of the owner) answers the phone so I explain the situation as nicely and calmly as possible. I barely get started when she starts interrupting me with "Yes, buts." After asking her to let me finish 3 or 4 times, she finally tells me to call the original store because that is where her husband is and hangs up on me. I leave my office, jump in my car, and drive right over. Fortunately, it was a 20-minute drive and I was able to calm down.

I get to the store, meet the owner, show him the problems including the broken tab on my tail light and wait for his solution. He immediately takes my car into his shop and moves all of the equipment into the component rack and makes it easy to access if I still need to install the ground loop isolator. He then re-attaches the tab to the assembly so that it clicks back in. I thank him and drive off hoping that the whine is gone.

SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE, now that it is installed in the correct location, the WHINE IS GONE!!!!!!! I don't need the ground loop isolator.

I definitely cannot recommend the installer because of the initial mistakes and customer service received by the wife. However, the husband made good and got the problems solved. I now have a working satellite radio whine-free and love it.

I almost forgot to mention, after all of this work around my tail lights, I now have the Check Tail or Brake Lights warning lights of for both sides of the car. Oh well, I checked all of the bulbs and they are working. I am only 450 miles from my next scheduled service and I will have the dealership take a look. It will probably only cost me $500. It's never boring.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

stephenn said:


> I definitely cannot recommend the installer because of the initial mistakes and customer service received by the wife. However, the husband made good and got the problems solved. I now have a working satellite radio whine-free and love it.


Unfortunately, this is about the best that can be expected from most workers these days. That's one of the main reasons I do almost all of my own work (the exceptions are things like the new roof on my house, but in that case I carefully selected the contractor and supervised the job personally).

I'm glad to hear that most of the problems with the install have been fixed, and hopefully the "bulb out" indicator is something that can be easily (and inexpensively) addressed at your next service.

Be glad you don't have a wagon - would you trust your installer to do this:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

stephenn said:


> After he supposedly re-ground the unit, I headed home. Unfortunately, the whine was still there. After doing more research online, I decided to buy a $15 Ground Loop Isolator from Radio Shack to see if that would solve the problem.
> 
> When I went into my trunk to install it, this is what I found:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your car was BUBA-rigged. Seriously though, if an installer had the skills needed to do a great job, he wouldn't be a low-paid installer.

In your photos, the ground in the trunk looks suspect. The ring terminal with the blue plastic won't bite into the metal. The paint might be insulating it. That's the first thing I would double check.


----------

